# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess their Ethnicity, before their genetics revealed,

## Yetos

Gues their ethnicity, and possible genetic origin,
in 2-3 days I post their gennetics

the one who alredy know the results plz *do not reveal.


No 1

*







*No 2

*









*No 3

*

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

Number 1 looks Lower Danubian (e.g. Bulgarian, Romanian etc.), Number 2 who on earth could guess, and Number 3 I'd guess Italian.

----------


## Duarte

1. (Two pics) Seems a Spanish female to me;
2. Armenian (She looks like one of the Kardashian sisters);
3. (Two pics) Italian or Swiss (Alpine, if he's Swiss. I do not like much to use this term but, in the absence of another better word, there It is).

----------


## Dreptul Valah

1 Bulgarian
2albanian
3american/Canadian greek

----------


## Angela

1. Greek or Albanian or Romanian, southern Balkans anyway.
2. Alien. Looks like the "Octomom", Nadye Suleman, who wanted to look like Angelina Jolie. Yeah, she might look a bit Armenian as an end result.
3. I already know. He doesn't look like what he is...

----------


## Dreptul Valah

As a personal observation, it looks like two is the new one...

----------


## Angela

> As a personal observation, it looks like two is the new one...


I think they're different women. It's just there is a "trend" of sorts where women have plastic surgery to look either like Angelina Jolie or, more frequently, now, Kim Kardashian. 

In the U.S. everyone is getting the same nose recently. I can almost instantly tell. 

Personally, I think people who can't see the reality in the mirror after procedures like this and extreme make-up, i.e. that they look horrendous, suffer from something similar to anorexics, who look at those Auschwitz like skeletons of theirs in a mirror and think they look beautiful. 

This is why plastic surgeons are some of my least favorite doctors.

----------


## Yetos

ok

time to reveal.

the first is *Emellie de Forest she is Daniish.

*the second is* Eleni Foureira she is Albanian
*
the third is Adriy Danylko known as* Verka Serduchka he is Ukrainian

in the bellow video you can see their gennetics 
and their reacts

*<strong>



the first is

----------


## Yetos

if you want to see more *Eurovision stars gennetics*

link
https://www.myheritage.com/eurovision/

----------


## Yetos

this a video about football legendary players.

----------


## Angela

> ok
> 
> time to reveal.
> 
> the first is *Emellie de Forest she is Daniish.
> 
> *the second is* Eleni Foureira she is Albanian
> *
> the third is Adriy Danylko known as* Verka Serduchka he is Ukrainian
> ...


Very good, Yetos. You fooled us. :)

----------


## Dreptul Valah

> I think they're different women. It's just there is a "trend" of sorts where women have plastic surgery to look either like Angelina Jolie or, more frequently, now, Kim Kardashian. 
> In the U.S. everyone is getting the same nose recently. I can almost instantly tell. 
> Personally, I think people who can't see the reality in the mirror after procedures like this and extreme make-up, i.e. that they look horrendous, suffer from something similar to anorexics, who look at those Auschwitz like skeletons of theirs in a mirror and think they look beautiful. 
> This is why plastic surgeons are some of my least favorite doctors.



You didn't have to tell me all of these,it's obvious that you're looking for a natural treatment.

----------


## Yetos

> Very good, Yetos. You fooled us. :)


that was not my intesnsion.

and sorry if it seems such

----------


## Angela

> that was not my intesnsion.
> 
> and sorry if it seems such


Not a problem. :) I just meant they weren't stereotypes. They were tough, as it often is in real life.

----------


## LABERIA

Eleni Foureira is Vlach from both sides. Her father is from Selenica, a small town in Vlora region. Meanwhile her mother is from Patos, a small town in Fieri region but i don't know if she is from Dukas or not.

----------


## Nik

Yep, was gonna say the same about Foureira. Vlachs from South West tend to be of a darker Mediterranean stock, whereas Vlachs from South East Albania have a strong Mediterranean admix but it's rather Pontid, with softened rounder features many times and more fair skinned and eyed than their Western Albanian "compatriots".

----------

